# Custom StackMat Discussion



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I have been looking into making my own custom stackmat recently (not the timer, but the mat it attaches too) and have been brainstorming what I want on it. I have a little time before I get started, but I wanted to ask you guys a question.

If you could have your own custom stackmat made for you with whatever you wanted on it, what would be on it and where?

Feel free to link to any pictures to help illustrate your idea.

~Chris


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 22, 2010)

my avatar. 
smack dab in the middle.


----------



## Owen (Aug 22, 2010)

Picture of my face, so I can throw cubes at myself.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Aug 22, 2010)

haha chris it's your 666th post!


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

This is the off topic thread, so no +Post count =p

But yah, 666 is a good number.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Aug 22, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> This is the off topic thread, so no +Post count =p
> 
> But yah, 666 is a good number.



Oh wow. I feel stupid. My bad! :fp


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyway, I want my stackmat to be cubing related of course, but it will have some secret pictures on there that I won't be discussing until I get it made.

I was thinking of 2x2-7x7 lined up in the middle of the stackmat with some kind of cool glowy effect, with a darkish background on the whole thing and one of those streaks like you see in my video intros 







And I also like that effect on the cubes, so maybe that'll be there?

And around those I would Monkeydude1313, Chris Bird, and some other puzzles like pyraminx, megaminx and maybe some others?


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 22, 2010)

Like would you somehow put it on your mat or would you somehow order one custom? Are you adding on yours or making a new one? Like the pic ^ btw.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Like would you somehow put it on your mat or would you somehow order one custom? Are you adding on yours or making a new one? Like the pic ^ btw.



I'm making a full custom one.


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Aug 22, 2010)

how would you make a custom stack mat?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd rather not say till I see how it turns out.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you making it the full size mat? And the same thickness? Or are you doing a custom mousepad (smaller)?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Are you making it the full size mat? And the same thickness? Or are you doing a custom mousepad (smaller)?



As far as I know, it'll be the same thickness, and 24" x 14" instead of the normal 30ish" x 14" so it'll be more portable.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 22, 2010)

V-Cube set would be nice for a stackmat. I like the effect you put on your week 9 one.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think these sizes are nicer for personal use.


off-topic, I just found this:




Bahaha, we need those.


As far as a design goes, I would like this:





I honestly don't think that there could be anything much better.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

Sexeh Dave.

EDIT: Possible porn name?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I think these sizes are nicer for personal use.
> 
> 
> off-topic, I just found this:
> ...



Am I allowed to use that Arcanine pic on mine?
=p


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ask Meep. Credit goes to him.


----------



## maggot (Aug 22, 2010)

i like dark colored background for cubing. light or bright colors are annoying.its kinda stupid but its an idea


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 22, 2010)

Boxxy, or Hatsune Miku.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 22, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Boxxy



This

Or a double rainbow.


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pictures of all cubes 1-7. My name. Some cool pics of cubes maybe. A pic of me. And maybe make it light up


----------



## pcuber (Aug 22, 2010)

something like a megaminx some random colors and "speedcubing" at the top


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd have a list of all the algs with diagrams that I would use.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'd have a list of all the algs with diagrams that I would use.



Good one =p


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 22, 2010)

Full zbll - why bother learning it? Just have it on your mat.


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Boxxy, or Hatsune Miku.









19 hours in ms paint.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 22, 2010)

I would make a square area on the mat where I would put the cube. And something on the outsides that says like place cube here. Or I would make a hazard sign saying,"cubing in progress" or something like that.


----------



## Owen (Aug 22, 2010)

Really, I would just make it plain black, as not to mess with the color recognition on the cube.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The design is nearly complete! By the end of this week I shall stun you all with a glorious and sexy stack mat!

*evil laugh*


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh please please please with some sugar on top, can I have a stackmat with this picture?







(It's 600*350, perfectly equivalent to 24*14)


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 23, 2010)

maggot said:


> i like dark colored background for cubing. light or bright colors are annoying.its kinda stupid but its an idea



Yeah I have that with the coloured stackmat, I prefer a darker one.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 23, 2010)

Probably something acid trip worthy like this:





I've been meaning to make my own mousepad, I even have an image in mind.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Probably something acid trip worthy like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't you use Zazzle or whatever that site is called to make that?


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 23, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Probably something acid trip worthy like this:
> ...



Ya, but I'm broke and need a credit card. ^_^


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 20, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone have an update?


----------



## theace (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm making custom stackmats for SCMU


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 6, 2012)

What material would you use that's suitable for feet?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 6, 2012)

I would like one with the image of a trash compactor. Or maybe a garbage disposal.


----------

